# Code P013B



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I got this code taking my new ride on it's first long drive to see family. Looking around, it seems there's a bulletin PI0342 that might relate to this, but I can't find any details. But the jist seems to be the dealer is to reset it, pat the customer on the head and send them off.

I'd like to find out more information on this. Surprisingly little seems to be mentioned in this forum, so it can't be all that common.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You can do almost the same as the dealer.

Remove the negative cable and let it sit a few minutes......reconnect.....start it and reset the clock/radio and whatever else.
If it comes back after driving it is a 'Hard Code' and some searching will be in order.

If it stays off the computer will hold the code in the long term memory for fifteen or twenty start and drive cycles.....if it still doesn't recur then it drops it out of memory.

Rob


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yes, I have a "erase" function on my scanner that will likely do the same. But I may use this as a way to introduce/sound out my closest dealer. 

Either way, I'd like more info. About that time, I was switching the AT to manual mode and downshifting to try and get some engine braking on a hill. I wonder if that has something to do with it. This car glides like a Hot Wheel(tm) and I do have some steep hills in my area.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty much every code you could want.

P013B;

O2 Sensor Slow Response Lean to Rich Bank 1 Sensor 2

This DTC determines if the post catalyst O2 sensor has Slow Response in a predefined Lean to Rich voltages range during Lean to Rich transition. The diagnostic is an intrusive test which increases the delivered A/F ratio to achieve the required rich threshold.

Look up the rest in the link.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

MyShibbyEco said:


> Pretty much every code you could want.
> 
> P013B;
> 
> ...


Good detail. But I'm also curious about the first line of this. Not sure if it's been extended to 2013 or not.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well, good news/bad news. First, the bad news. The dealer closest to me can't take me in until Jan 13th. :question: Kinda take the joy out of a warranty.

The good new? The light cleared itself. 

Maybe the car was just carping about my driving when I was trying to aggressively downshift for a hill. Time will tell.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Well, good news/bad news. First, the bad news. The dealer closest to me can't take me in until Jan 13th. :question: Kinda take the joy out of a warranty.
> 
> The good new? The light cleared itself.
> 
> Maybe the car was just carping about my driving when I was trying to aggressively downshift for a hill. Time will tell.


Very sorry for any inconvenience, ChevyGuy. Please do let me know if you need any additional assistance with anything. I would be happy to look into your concerns further, and reach out to the dealership on your behalf. Looking forward to hearing from you soon. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

